# Autos in hempy buckets and hempy bottles



## ArtVandolay (Jan 31, 2010)

Here are my autos at 5 weeks 3 days





Top left is ss Himalaya Blue Diesel, the other 3 are ss RRF fems.  The lower left RRF is a week behind the other 3 and also hosts the remote temperature monitor.  It's really convenient to monitor the box temps from my laptop command post in the family room.  I ordered femmed RRFs by accident but 3 out of 3 so far are females.

It's a little unsightly in the box - that's a ceramic heater in the lower left that turns on about at 70 degrees.  The rags wick the watering runoff from the drip trays so the cardboard doesn't get wet :hubba:.  As you can see, there's enough room for one more plant .

Yesterday I scored some 3 liter soda bottles at the Dollar Tree!  I've been looking everywhere for them.  Spearchucker and I have been talking about how perfect they should be for auto grows - plenty of height and not so much width.  They're 11 inches high after cutting the top off.  We'll see .  This one is ready for a ss mystery kush fem- I got 2 as freebies with my latest dope-seed order.  It sprouted but hasn't popped it's head up yet.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks good Art. 
Be keeping an eye on them. 
Hope your going to enjoy those RRFs as much as I do.


----------



## Locked (Jan 31, 2010)

Looking good Art....I was saving three litre soda bottles myself for a while but my wife threw away half my stash...thought they were garbage...
You shld be very pleased with the RRF smoke...it is quite potent and tasty...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks, guys!  I am looking forward to the RRF :hubba:, especially because stash is running low these days.  Here are a few pics without the hps - I couldn't get the camera white balance adjusted enough this morning.


----------



## tcbud (Jan 31, 2010)

Looking good Art, that 3 liter bottle is a great idea.


----------



## nvthis (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey bro! I'm on board man.. Looking good. What size HPS you running? And what kind nutes are you using? Looks like you got some kind on the way!! 

Sooo... You gonna smoke all THAT by yourself? :giggle:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 1, 2010)

awesome strains art I wanna watch this one!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey, nv!  I have a dual 150W HPS.  I use the GH Flora Micro and Bloom.  This puny crop compared to yours?  Ima smoke the whole thing, yep 

Hi ya, 2dog, nice to see you!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 6, 2010)

In buckets, back left is Himalaya Blue Diesel, back right and front right are RRFs.  All three of these are 6 weeks 2 days.  Front left is RRF at 5 weeks 4 days.  The tallest RRF is 18".  That's about 5" in 7 days.

In 3 liter hempy bottles back left is Mystery Kush at 5 days and in front, a second HBD that popped this morning.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 6, 2010)

they look nice and bushy art!  how much longer do you think they have? which one is the fav so far?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks, 2Dog .  First time growing these 2 strains, I'll let you know when I smoke 'em lol.  Hamster and Spearchucker speak highly of RRF :hubba:  The front RRF is the prettiest.  The HBD is a little nute sensitive.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 6, 2010)

good looking plants buddy!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks, wally!  I'm amazed at what you can do in a $13 cardboard box :hubba:.


----------



## CungaBreath (Feb 6, 2010)

Good luck with the rest of your grow art....looking nice :aok:


----------



## nvthis (Feb 6, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Thanks, wally! I'm amazed at what you can do in a $13 cardboard box :hubba:.


 
$13? Man, that's a bit steep for cardboard ain't it? 

Hey bro, looking good man!! You gonna get us a little closer there Art? Would love to see some trich action!:hubba:  I really dig the 3 gals man. Cheaper and less work than condos for sure. Looks like they ought to work really well. How's the smells? Are these 8 weekers?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 6, 2010)

nvthis said:
			
		

> $13? Man, that's a bit steep for cardboard ain't it?
> 
> Hey bro, looking good man!! You gonna get us a little closer there Art? Would love to see some trich action!:hubba:  I really dig the 3 gals man. Cheaper and less work than condos for sure. Looks like they ought to work really well. How's the smells? Are these 8 weekers?



Hey, nv!  I was surprised at the cost, too.  I hear the Chinese are importing all available cardboard these days and running the price up!

I hope the 3 liter bottles work out because I'm picturing 8-10 plants in that space next time :hubba:.  I'm not sure they're a good idea for hempy grows, though.  It occurred to me that the res is pretty small in those bottles.  I'm guessing they're going to need a full watering at least 2x/day.  

The smell is pretty mild - none of them are stinkers.  Not yet, anyway.  These are 6 weekers.  I'm reading up on my camera's macro function now...

Good to see ya!  Over!


----------



## GrowinGreen (Feb 11, 2010)

Art! I don't know how I missed this one. Looking great dude, glad to see you're still rockin' the hempys!!

I really like the 3L bottle idea for those autos, should work real well. But all the babies look real nice. And, I take it you aren't having heat problems anymore? haha

Take care man, I'll be checking this out now


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 11, 2010)

Good to see you again, GG!   Thanks for stopping in!  No 100+ degree temps for me these days - it's prime growing season down here .  But it was in the 40s overnight and 50s this morning, so that little heater has been running.  I had to turn the extractor fan off, too.  I'm loving these little autos :hubba:.  I hope the 3 liter bottles work out so I can grow 8 at a time.


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 11, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I hear the Chinese are importing all available cardboard these days and running the price up!


 
A buddy of mine has a mechanical shop beside a recycle facility and they're buying all the cardboard they can get.  Even had some fool out front with a cardboard box hat and a sandwich sign.  

Wait a minute--cardboard boxes and 3 liter bottles?  Sounds like you could do your one-stop-shopping at my buddy's place, for free.

Looking nice, Art.  Did you ever think you'd need a heater for this sport, considering the climate here?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Feb 11, 2010)

You mind if I drop a couple RRF shots here Art. Just took some snaps. Can put them up later.
Got 1 at 48 days and some "Gen2" RRFs at 2 and 3 days.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 11, 2010)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> A buddy of mine has a mechanical shop beside a recycle facility and they're buying all the cardboard they can get. Even had some fool out front with a cardboard box hat and a sandwich sign.
> 
> Wait a minute--cardboard boxes and 3 liter bottles? Sounds like you could do your one-stop-shopping at my buddy's place, for free.
> 
> Looking nice, Art.  Did you ever think you'd need a heater for this sport, considering the climate here?



Thanks PH .  No, I never expected to need a heater and I'm very unhappy with our temps lately :hubba:.  Not only are the plants cold, but I am, too 



			
				Spearchucker said:
			
		

> You mind if I drop a couple RRF shots here Art. Just took some snaps. Can put them up later.
> Got 1 at 48 days and some "Gen2" RRFs at 2 and 3 days.



Post away, Spear!  Looking forward to seeing them .


----------



## nvthis (Feb 11, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I hope the 3 liter bottles work out so I can grow 8 at a time.


 
Yeah buddy!

Art, you digging out the skis yet? Man, 50 degrees? What's the great fallic state coming to these days!!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 11, 2010)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Yeah buddy!
> 
> Art, you digging out the skis yet? Man, 50 degrees? What's the great fallic state coming to these days!!



Hello?  Haven't you heard?  Global warming is causing all this cold! lmao


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 11, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Hello? Haven't you heard? Global warming is causing all this cold! lmao


 
We get much more of this Global Warming, my orange trees are gonna frost over and die.  I'm also getting damn tired of wearing real shoes.


----------



## nvthis (Feb 11, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Hello? Haven't you heard? Global warming is causing all this cold! lmao


 I think I'm having global warming in my flower room Art. Guess I better stop with the greenhouse gasses


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 11, 2010)

nvthis said:
			
		

> I think I'm having global warming in my flower room Art. Guess I better stop with the greenhouse gasses



Lay off the fiber and bean sprouts, nv lmao .



			
				PencilHead said:
			
		

> We get much more of this Global Warming, my orange trees are gonna frost over and die. I'm also getting damn tired of wearing real shoes.



You're so right, PH !  I actually wore socks with my boat shoes today!  But I wear cargo shorts purely on principle, no matter what :hubba:


----------



## nvthis (Feb 11, 2010)

Mmmm.... Fiber and bean sprouts.. How am I supposed to give up all that???


----------



## Locked (Feb 11, 2010)

I like to hve a nice bean and cabbage soup about an hour before I enter the tents...then I commence the symphony...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 11, 2010)

Now that's funny, I don't care who you are


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 11, 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Feb 12, 2010)

Just a few little shots of the RRF here. 
The first pic. With the Red Circles. I have yanked off all interior buds. Cause I had no smoke. Did that at day 41 or so. Its now day 50-51. And these circles are brand new growth. 
I wonder how long these things have the ability to do that. Just keep growing on the same plant. Was thinking about clipping all the buds when done, and see what happens with the new growth. But I dont have room to even attempt. 
If someone has the room. Could be worth giving it a try. Knock 2-3 weeks off getting rid of the early stage before flowering.

The small plants are Gen2. Last pic. Thats my ladybug. She been with my current plant since the beginning. And now ready for next grow.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 12, 2010)

Looking good, Spear!  How did the early buds smoke :hubba:.  I'm going to go look at my interior buds, now


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Feb 12, 2010)

Real good Art.  Nuke for like 5-6 seconds. Just enough to kill the plant so it can start drying instantly. Then let it dry. At day 40. Just tore right up, 3 hits lol. 
I was surprised.

Go ahead and clip a few packings worth. See what you have to look forward to.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 12, 2010)

hm spearchucker. that has me thinking......maybe ill pull most buds off at harvest and see if i can "reveg" an auto.....nothing to lose, and i got the space.


----------



## nvthis (Feb 12, 2010)

I kind of got that same impression. Like clip the top half (leaving as much stem and bud site bases as possible maybe?:confused2: ) and let the bottom half go. Then do the same to the bottom half, like a one plant perpetual harvest thingy? Hmm. Never heard of it. Gotta admit, I would have to see it to believe it So who's gonna try???


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 12, 2010)

ill take one for the team, it might pay off and if it doesnt, oh well, might lose a small bit of harvest but i think ill survive. I really like this idea though. Props to you SpearChucker


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 12, 2010)

nvthis said:
			
		

> I kind of got that same impression. Like clip the top half (leaving as much stem and bud site bases as possible maybe?:confused2: ) and let the bottom half go. Then do the same to the bottom half, like a one plant perpetual harvest thingy? Hmm. Never heard of it. Gotta admit, I would have to see it to believe it So who's gonna try???



Spear is half way there, carry on Spear!  But the autos are only going to live 10-12 weeks, no perpetual on the way


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 12, 2010)

you think anybody has tried it before? maybe one of us will get some freak pheno that will keep producing for us....


----------



## Locked (Feb 12, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> you think anybody has tried it before? maybe one of us will get some freak pheno that will keep producing for us....



Do you know how much you cld charge for beans of a pheno like that....:holysheep:
That wld be the coolest plant ever...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 18, 2010)

8 weeks








The third is RRF and the 4th is the HBD.


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice.  I predict some very sticky scissors around Art's place soon.  What time should I come over for the test run?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Feb 18, 2010)

Update on mine. The little budspots popped up, and have done nothing. Are maturing, but havent grown 1 bit more that I can tell. Guess the plant knows shes getting old. 

Ill try and get more shots. Extremely happy with the resin production of this one. I wonder if its from the stress of clipping so many small buds. Which with the RRF. Some interior bud sites wouldnt pack a ants bowl.
I do recommend clipping them real early. At least 20 days. It really does seem to help end branch buds and light getting through the plant.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Feb 18, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> 8 weeks



Their beauties Art- 8 weeks and all the leaves still look healthy and green! I have a couple at 8 weeks and they look dead haha

What nutes are you using? GH 3 part?

You're going to have some real good bud soon :hubba:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey, guys, thanks!  PH - I'll let ya know :hubba:

Interesting, spear - I have my eye on a few of those "interior buds" .  Good to trim them you say?  :hubba:  They look plenty frosty 

Thanks, GG!  I thought I was over nuting them but it turns out they were being under nuted!  I really ramped up the nutes over the past 5 days.  Yep, GH 3 part but I'm only using the micro and bloom .  I'm germing a buddha white dwarf - there's room for one more 3 liter bottle in there... :hubba:.

Meantime, I have my first (of 5) HBD outside autos going but it's doing some serious stretch and not doing all that great.  It's tough to watch it struggle - we're only having 50s - mid 60s temps these days.  But as they say... on with the show!

Thanks for checking in, everyone!  Hey, GG - spaceface is doing his first hempy grow - check in on him when you get a chance?  He's only getting advice from me and could use some expert advice .  Early days for him - he should have seedlings today or tomorrow.


----------



## Locked (Feb 18, 2010)

Looking good Art...You are going to love that RRF smoke...man I miss it.
Oh and I can't wait to see how the WD grows out...that is some good smoke as well....


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks, HL, can't wait   The HBD is a very pretty plant, hope it smokes as well, too!  

I see ya lurkin there, OHC


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 18, 2010)

Hahahahahaha nothing gets past you Slick  

So are these ten week strains? My White Russians are 9 weeks tomorrow. I may push them out a bit. Everything looks great from here.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 18, 2010)

9-10 weeks.  I had to google white russian, OHC.  The Serious Seeds heavy indica WR?  I'd like to try a good indica!  Looking forward to your report!


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Feb 19, 2010)

1.Top, 2.side, 3.interior, 4.bottom.  









Just an observation. But notice how us Auto Growers (The Autobots :laugh: ) have hushed the haters. Where they all at? 
Ill tell you. Twiddling their thumbs waiting a few more months for their plants to finish.

And again. 
NO PH testing was done. (rain/snow water only)
NO nutes added
MG potting soil used.
She sat by a window with a desk lamp that had a 20w 2700 cfl in it.
You cant get more simple than that.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 19, 2010)

Real nice, spear!


----------



## spaceface (Feb 19, 2010)

absolutley wonderful Art!!!....lovely lovely lovely!!!!!


----------



## xxdjbud420xx (Feb 19, 2010)

I can smell and taste it from here!  I wanna lick my screen. lol not really.


----------



## nvthis (Feb 19, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> 8 weeks
> 
> The third is RRF and the 4th is the HBD.


 
Art, that is looking great bud! Any chance you could bring us in a bit closer? Them some fine lookin' plants my friend. Ah, yer givin' me the itch bro. A couple more weeks to recoup and I'll be right there with ya


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi ya, nv, good to see ya!  I've tried and tried!  Here's my problem.  It's impossible to take the plants out of that wardrobe box to get some sun-lit pics without dismantling the dual hps.  I'm too lazy for that.  You being the world class slacker that you are... well, I know you understand .

That leaves me with playing around with the white balance until I can get a decent shot under the hps.  I've gotten that far but by the time I get the white balance adjusted, I can't hold the camera still enough to get a good clean shot.  I try something new every day, though.  Stay tuned :hubba:

Best I can do, nv:hubba:


----------



## nvthis (Feb 19, 2010)

Uh huh, looks good to me man!  I'm thinking ya got it down. Nice trichs! You're doing a great job with her Art.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Feb 20, 2010)

Great shot Art. When you going to snip and try the RRF? Im anxious to see how you enjoy the buzz type. 

Wish I could take pics like that. I have to hold a binocular lens in front my camera and get an inch away for my shots. :laugh:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi ya, spear, thanks!  I've been trying all week to get some closeups.  Once you get the right white balance (so you can take a pic under the hps), turn your macro setting on and zoom in as close as the cam will focus clearly .  I'm headed out to the garage to snip a bud now - it is time for a quality control check :hubba:  I need to check the trichs, too


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 27, 2010)

Well, the oldest 2 RRFs and the HBD are 9 weeks and 2 days.  I'm running low on stash.  The onyx ran out last week and I have another week of satori.  It's cold and rainy here today, you can probably see where I'm headed with this :hubba:

I chopped an RRF today.  18 inches high at the chop.

Before





After




54.2 grams wet, almost 2 oz (popcorn and all).  This is the first time I've weighed a grow so I don't have any basis to comment on the wet weight.

Near as I can tell, trichs are cloudy but little/no amber.  I'm magnification-challenged at the moment.


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 27, 2010)

Not to mention the Burnett's is gone as well.  Damned respectable stash.

What's in the oven behind the RRFs and the HBD


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks, PH .  Yeah, love that Burnetts :hubba:

Edit:  ooops - I'll take some new pics today.  Have 2 more HBDs at different ages, another RRF, a Buddha White Dwarf and an outdoor HBD.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 27, 2010)

i think he meant whats the next strains youre going to be growing? lol art i just stared at his post for 2 minutes trying to figure out what he meant. the RRF looks tasty! cant wait for mine  my rrf is 43 days in. looks like i got longer then i was hoping for


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 27, 2010)

wow everything looks amazing will be starting up again new grow within the week alf,snl, and auto ak very excited........but again it looks amazing man and that auto bot comment loved it lol


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 28, 2010)

10-14gms dry art ps looking very nice indeed

t4


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 28, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> i think he meant whats the next strains youre going to be growing? lol art i just stared at his post for 2 minutes trying to figure out what he meant. the RRF looks tasty! cant wait for mine  my rrf is 43 days in. looks like i got longer then i was hoping for


 
Oops, was I speaking in tongues again?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 28, 2010)

PH - thought you were asking what the box was behind the plant.


----------



## jackson1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Very nice, Art. I am interested in the actual dry wet you actually get. looks great. 

I forgot about SPEARS method after reading about so many different ways. I think i will try that next. Both look awesome and AUTOS as far as I can tell so far are very easy, quick and hopefully I can say good quality.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey, thanks for stoppin in, everyone!

I'm looking forward to seeing the dry weight, too, Jackson, first time I've weighed a grow.  The problem I foresee is I'm quick drying buds and smokin 'em as I go along :hubba:.  None of this plant will likely make it to the dried and cured stage.  I do have another rrf (and an HBD) I'm going to let go another week or so .


----------



## Locked (Feb 28, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Hey, thanks for stoppin in, everyone!
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing the dry weight, too, Jackson, first time I've weighed a grow.  The problem I foresee is I'm quick drying buds and smokin 'em as I go along :hubba:.  None of this plant will likely make it to the dried and cured stage.  I do have another rrf (and an HBD) I'm going to let go another week or so .



Lol...I used to go through the same thing...the wife and I wld sample so much there wld be hardly anything left to cure....


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 4, 2010)

Ive been vacationing from snow lately. So havent been around

But my Single Cola trials took to effect last night. I knocked off the 2 lowest production branches on 2. They sealed over by morning, so cut off the next lowest. Those spots have sealed over too. I dont know how old they are anymore, but the baby pics are on previous pages. lol
Getting rid of lower branches alone will give me room enough for another plant or 2 in my little cab. Should help top budding. 
Looking at them at the moment, Im not expecting any dropoff, but a gain cause those bottom branches were really tossing some tiny weightless nugs.


----------



## Locked (Mar 4, 2010)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Ive been vacationing from snow lately. So havent been around
> 
> But my Single Cola trials took to effect last night. I knocked off the 2 lowest production branches on 2. They sealed over by morning, so cut off the next lowest. Those spots have sealed over too. I dont know how old they are anymore, but the baby pics are on previous pages. lol
> Getting rid of lower branches alone will give me room enough for another plant or 2 in my little cab. Should help top budding.
> Looking at them at the moment, Im not expecting any dropoff, but a gain cause those bottom branches were really tossing some tiny weightless nugs.



I was just getting ready to send out a search party for you Spear...  Can't wait to see some more pics...


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 4, 2010)

That was actually part of a PM I was sending you HL. Then I was like, Naaa Ill let everyone see this lol.


----------



## money man (Mar 5, 2010)

Smoke report?


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 5, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> PH - thought you were asking what the box was behind the plant.


 
Just saw this post.  

Nah, I just figured a guy with your sartorial commitment must need all the wardrobes he can get his hands on.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 5, 2010)

money man said:
			
		

> Smoke report?



I was just talking about this with Spear :hubba: in a pm and I'm anxious to hear from other auto growers!

I've now grown and smoked Onyx and RRF.  Although I'm out of onyx, I'm pretty sure I couldn't tell one from the other in terms of taste or high in a side-by-side test.  They're both very mild with little, if any, aftertaste.  I don't get any (what we call) expansion in the lungs that nearly all other strains give me (and cause me to cough my head off).  In terms of the high, the Onyx description says it best: high as a kite!  Not sure how to put it - it's the exact opposite of a stoney narcotic type of high (which I also enjoy ).  Then i sleep like a baby and I wake up clear headed and alert with no residual effects at all.  Come on over and take it for a test ride   We love it.

Please note my rrf hasn't cured, yet, I've been quick drying in the toaster oven :hubba:.  Ima chop the himalaya blue diesel this afternoon/evening 

Please chime in, I'm curious about other's impressions


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats on the harvest Art. I'd guess 1/2 - 5/8 oz cured. 
Enjoy the Kite :joint: 
xox
OHC


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 5, 2010)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Congrats on the harvest Art. I'd guess 1/2 - 5/8 oz cured.
> Enjoy the Kite :joint:
> xox
> OHC



Thanks for stopping in, OHC!  I'll be real happy with that


----------



## BBFan (Mar 5, 2010)

Chop Chop!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 5, 2010)

HBD Chop:

Height 16"
Weight wet 54 grams
Age at chop 71 days






It was always a smaller plant than the RRFs.  It did have slight blueish color to it though I don't think you can tell from the pics.  It has a spicy peppery smell to it.

This brings to an end the grow from beans sprouted on Christmas Eve :hubba:.  I'm going to post some root pics of the 2nd RRF and the HBD this weekend.  I'm anxious to see what they look like.

The rest of my box is all in 3 liter bottles - a mystery kush, another HBD, and 3 Buddha White Dwarfs and 1 more RRF at 66 days.

Thanks for watching!


----------



## nvthis (Mar 5, 2010)

Grow on my brother!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 5, 2010)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Grow on my brother!



Thanks, my friend .  Danky Don was axing bout ya!


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 5, 2010)

cant wait till i get to harvest 

Great looking buds art. how old was the RRF you harvested? my rrf just hit 49 days and the hbd is at 47 days.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 5, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> cant wait till i get to harvest
> 
> Great looking buds art. how old was the RRF you harvested? my rrf just hit 49 days and the hbd is at 47 days.



I chopped the first at 66 days and the 2nd at 70 days, wally.  The 2nd had about 10% amber but the 1st was kicking my butt so hard I was afraid of heavier amber with the 2nd.  And harvested the hbd at 71 days, also about 10% amber.  I recommend starting there and then let's compare smoke reports .  In case you're smokeless, I wouldn't be shy about plucking a nice side bud and quick drying it - they should be looking plenty frosty about now...


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 5, 2010)

you are right indeed there arty. plenty of frosty goodness, but i have some stash left and one of my flaws is picking buds off before they are ready, so im trying to fix that......atleast while i still got some stash to smoke 

thanks for the answer cheif


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 6, 2010)

Little follow up again on mine. 

Well I remember in the past saying to HL and HIE about how this 1 male Auto was beyond stank. Was the worst, most potent smelling plant in history to me. 
These offspring are exactly like that male I picked. My other female RRFs had really no odor.  These 2 are stinking so bad. If I wasnt clipping to make her Single Cola. There is no way I could manage them. One is 12in other 9in at moment. Tall at 20 days or so, short at 3 days less.
It really is worse than any skunk I have ever had. But Im actually really excited about smoking her in 5 weeks due to this smell. 

Another thing Ive noticed. All the RRFs so far have shown sex on their 3rd set of nods. The taller/older one didnt show till the 4th. Kinda odd to me. 
One of these 2 I would like to pollinate and take strait to 3rd gen by end of the year. Likely use the smaller one. That 4th nod thing doesnt seem true enough to RRF form. Any info on that type of thing is welcome.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 6, 2010)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 6, 2010)

Today was hydroton cleaning today  .  I took a few pictures of the root system in case anyone has any observations about them :hubba:

HBD 





RRF This one I just dumped out upside down 


Maybe the 3 liter bottles are going to work ok


----------



## Jericho (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey Art, 

How did that HBD smoke? Am adding one to my Grow and was just wondering how it tastes and what high is like?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 17, 2011)

I never smoked it Jericho.  I screwed up curing it and it molded :doh:


----------



## Jericho (Feb 17, 2011)

Ah bugger. Ow well i suppose i will have to wait a couple months before i find out then. hehe.


----------



## Irish (Feb 18, 2011)

breaking out the heavy artillery art, since i seen someone bumped this thread...

105mm AK47auto grow...:hubba: 

er x rrf at 10.5 weeks...


----------

